# Dust Bowl Again???????



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas ... cmpid=hpfc

I know we have debated whether no till solves all these problems with wind erosion or not, and I still say not. As a matter of fact I think world conditions are set to repeat the dust bowl and world conflict. I think the mindset of the American farmer will bring back the dust bowl, and our president is well on his way to repeat the rest of history.

The wet cycle people blame for the flooding has been over for some time. That's why crops are in drought right next to flooded lakes.
Obama spoke of a red line he would draw in Syria, and Putin spanked him.
Russia is emboldened and their military is on the move.
Obama speaks of consequences, and Putin ignores.
Russia looks to rebuild the empire and Obama cuts the military.
So what was the "more flexible" statement Obama made on the hot mic a couple of years ago? More flexible to let Russia do as she wishes?

Now we are set to regain our economy through war for a second time. With the advancements in technology this war will be world wide and not fought only on foreign soil. I fear agriculture has us on the brink of an environmental disaster and Obama has us on the brink of an even larger crap storm.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have wondered the same. I see more and more ditching, drain tile and removal of shelter belts all over to squeeze out the last few feet in each field.

It's only a matter of time before something bad comes of it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From a guy I know in Texas:


> I have been in a dust storm out there where everyone had to drive with car headlight on during the day. The dust gets into everything. After a coupla days of it its in the house, fine little dust piles shifting around.....as if moved by some evil spirit.
> After 2 days of it (I was supposed to be pheasant hunting north of Lubbock) I drove back home just to get out of it.
> Meanwhile, the drought continues (although perhaps this year will see it finally broken) as one drives north from Texas to the Dakotas one sees everywhere hedgerows being ripped out and windbreaks being destroyed. The Soil Bank is gone and it's successor, the Conservation Reserve Program is being cut back and you wonder, what would really happen if we had another "dirty thirties" drought?
> Do we ever learn anything across the generations? Are we doomed to repeat the idiocy of our grandparents?
> ...


Google "Haboob" .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was in Texas this winter for a while. The very dry conditions started in Kansas and went all the way to the Rio Grand. Their grazing land reminded me of the old joke about 1080 pastures. In the past they used 1080 poison to kill coyotes if I remember right. Whatever, anyway when you called a pasture a 1080 pasture everyone jumped to the conclusion you were talking about a chemically polluted pasture. Then I would tell them nope, a cow has to have a mouth ten feet wide and graze at 80 miles an hour to stay alive. That's what pastures looked like in much of Kansas, Oklahoma, and Texas.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

1080 pastures". LOL. Spit coffee all over the I pad! Have to remember that one!


----------

